# Keep the Synapse or Buy the Super6



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm face with a big decision. My LBS has a good deal on a demo super6 2 for under $3.7k. Before I found out the deal, I already bought upgraded components for my Synapse (but haven't put them on yet), Compact FSA K-light crank & Sram red 10 speed cassette (currently 105 triple). Is it a good deal/ worth it or should I keep my Synapse. Thanx in advance.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Sell all your parts and get the Super Six.


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm leaning towards that decision and that's a good price to pass it up. Thanx for the input.


----------



## atrack24 (May 11, 2008)

super, dont look back


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Go broke in style and a fast bike.


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

*Depends*

It depends on what you are using the Cannondale for. If you are into racing, fast hills, or just want to have the best, then get the SuperSix. If you are using your bike for touring or long rides in the country, the Synapse is the better choice.


----------



## robertburns3 (Jan 11, 2007)

MarkZeus said:


> I'm face with a big decision. My LBS has a good deal on a demo super6 2 for under $3.7k. Before I found out the deal, I already bought upgraded components for my Synapse (but haven't put them on yet), Compact FSA K-light crank & Sram red 10 speed cassette (currently 105 triple). Is it a good deal/ worth it or should I keep my Synapse. Thanx in advance.



Just send me the Red grouppo, so you don't have to worry about it any longer and buy yourself that nice new Super6. Haha


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanx guys, I brought it home today. It seem to fit me better than my synapse with same size (50 cm). I'm pretty happy with it, I like to go fast & always trying to beat my PR so a super6 is an ideal bike for me. It is just as comfortable as the Synapse but stiffer. The Sram Force double tap takes a little bit to get used to and also the compact chain ring. My Synapse and upgrade parts will be auctioned off on ebay in a few days.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

congrat on your new toy enjoy and post some pics.


----------



## carbon13 (Dec 23, 2007)

is this a questiuon??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## eldarko (Oct 27, 2007)

Congrats, that was a great deal. I just saw a used Super Six 2 on ebay go for $3,400. Nice thing is you get the warranty, and get to support your LBS.

Have you gotten a chance to weight it?


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

eldarko said:



> Congrats, that was a great deal. I just saw a used Super Six 2 on ebay go for $3,400. Nice thing is you get the warranty, and get to support your LBS.
> 
> Have you gotten a chance to weight it?


Thanx guys. So far so good and it came with a full warranty and a year free tune-up from my LBS. I haven't gotten an accurate weight of it yet but the mechanic said they weigh a 54cm s6 2 and it was 15.5 with no pedals so I'm guestimating under 15.3 with no pedals? It's taking a little bit of getting used to and dialed in for my liking, well it's only been 2 days. Also I've converted to road spd (Ultegra SL) from mountain. I got rid of the Fizik Arione saddle to my old Terry Fly although a bit heavy but comfy for the long haul. I'll try to take some pix in a couple of days and I'm getting ready for a century ride event "Flying Wheels" tomorrow, wish me luck!


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Hi Mark - look out for my white Super Six... at Flying Wheels... which LBS did you get it from? I have a friend looking for a 50 or 52cm S6...


----------



## eldarko (Oct 27, 2007)

My 56cm with SRAM Rival weighed in at 16.1lbs, so that sounds about right. The bike is a pleasure to ride, and I'm sure you will enjoy it!


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

s2ktaxi said:


> Hi Mark - look out for my white Super Six... at Flying Wheels... which LBS did you get it from? I have a friend looking for a 50 or 52cm S6...


Very nice event! to bad I missed ya. Maybe I'll see you there next year. Other than a mishap with the seatpost loosening, I had an awesome time my second time there. I picked up my S6 at http://www.silverdalecyclery.com/ here in Silverdale. Oh just remembered, they may have a demo S6 bike FS, but a 54 though  I think.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

zamboni said:


> Sell all your parts and get the Super Six.



to the OP

go carbon... the future is now.. LOL


CL can be your friend in these situations...(or scambay)


----------



## sbellidog (Jul 14, 2008)

eldarko said:


> My 56cm with SRAM Rival weighed in at 16.1lbs, so that sounds about right. The bike is a pleasure to ride, and I'm sure you will enjoy it!


with the Fulcrum Racing 5 stock wheels?


----------

